# Consider This



## evanescentdream (Sep 6, 2005)

If there was *no *form of language, how would we communicate?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 6, 2005)

urg urg and a large club suited our ancestors down to the ground


----------



## Jaxom_Ruatha (Sep 6, 2005)

I would prefer body language/facial expressions combined with sign language to communicate over verbal language anyday. But still I can't remember who said this but, "Language is the largest obstacle in communication," even when we all speak the same language often we find we can't explain things because for some things there just aren't words.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 6, 2005)

nicely said babe.


----------



## nixie (Sep 9, 2005)

Body language/gestures/sign language are all forms of communcations,and they are very good at getting the meaning across as I've found out in the last few days


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Sep 9, 2005)

evanescentdream said:
			
		

> If there was *no *form of language, how would we communicate?


...we wouldn't communicate. Language includes profane hand gestures, body language, grunts and scribbles.


----------



## finvarre (Sep 10, 2005)

Maybe we could form a society of telepaths then? Just sending our feelings/thoughts directly into one another's brain. OK, but then how could we 'think' without a language


----------



## rune (Sep 10, 2005)

I've got some weird images in my head now thinking of that body language


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Sep 10, 2005)

evanescentdream said:
			
		

> If there was *no *form of language, how would we communicate?


 
Im assuming this means "spoken" language. 

We could develop the ability to detect mood and motive through changes in scent of those around us. That would be fun! heheheh


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 10, 2005)

Animals and birds 'communicate' - with a 'spoken' language.

I like the idea of telepathy perhaps in conjunction with body language.


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 10, 2005)

if theres no form of language we wouldnt be able to be on this wonderful forum


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 10, 2005)

sanityassassin said:
			
		

> if theres no form of language we wouldnt be able to be on this wonderful forum


 
Oh my goodness, what a ghastly thought  Still body language is fun as well


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 10, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness, what a ghastly thought  Still body language is fun as well


 
but we'll all need a webcam


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 10, 2005)

sanityassassin said:
			
		

> but we'll all need a webcam


 
Now that's a Consideration I hadn't considered


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Sep 10, 2005)

...from _Technical Communication in the 21st Century: Where Are We Going?_ by M. Jimmie Killingsworth:





> ...all communication is mediated. When I speak to you, I have only your language and your gestures to work with; I don’t have your soul. Even touching your body, feeling hot or cold beneath my fingers, taking your temperature, listening to your beating heart, I have only my interpretations of the signs and symptoms I perceive. Am I a lover or a doctor? My role mediates my response. The cold I feel in your touch may represent an absence of warmth toward me or a need of warmth from me. Even talking about your body like this makes me uncomfortable. What is coming between us? It could be the distance of experience, of manners, of social prohibitions, the fear of overstepping the limits, of removing one layer of mediation too many. These social phenomena are media of communication as surely as writing is—or television, computer programs, and answering machines.


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 10, 2005)

cyborg_cinema said:
			
		

> ...from _Technical Communication in the 21st Century: Where Are We Going?_ by M. Jimmie Killingsworth:


 
Lack of communicating language - looks like a big dilema to me


----------

